# Marketing my first t-shirt



## Nima (Jan 19, 2008)

I started selling my first t-shirt on my website. This is a test for me to see whether I can start a successful t-shirt website or not.

I have been rather disappointed. I posted the t-shirt for sale only two days ago, and no sales.

However, my hookah website is an authority website with over 11,000 unique visitors a month.


Any pointers on what I can do better?

Thanks


----------



## hellbound (Jan 17, 2008)

What you need to understand is that the people who visit your Hookah website are there to purchase a Hookah, not a TShirt that says Hookah. People are smarter than we give them credit for. What you are attempting to do is basically give a potential or former customer the "quick thought" purchase online. It just doesn't work that way online. It's easy to sell magazines and candy in a waiting line at WalMart. But, you won't get the screaming kids telling their parents to buy the "Hookah'd" Tshirt when they are shopping at your Hookah site.
My advice for you would be to prey on your existing customers. Let them know that the shirt is available, and offer a discounted price with the purchase of a new Hookah. The Hookah is where the money is at, not the TShirt.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

*From Hellbound*


> What you need to understand is that the people who visit your Hookah website are there to purchase a Hookah, not a TShirt that says Hookah.


Yeah, but Nima's website is about Hookah and the surfers are very likely hookah lovers etc., so why shouldn't they want to purchase a Hookah t-shirt?
I think it's the same. No?


----------



## hellbound (Jan 17, 2008)

I suppose that is true, but I usually run on the rule of "would I buy that?". If I am in search of a Hookah, and I come across Nima's site. I find the Hookah of my dreams. Do I want to spend another $20 on a tshirt on top of the $80 for the Hookah? I wouldn't. But I am a cheap bastard!


----------



## Nima (Jan 19, 2008)

So far I've only sold one t-shirt, sort of disappointing. But I'm still going to go ahead with my large t-shirt website plan. Only I need to learn more about marketing it. Because obviously SEO (which im good at) wont do the job by itself.


----------



## JCnSyn (Jul 26, 2007)

Stick with it, don't give up on it. Two days isn't a good judge for any results. Keep going, use different angles. And here is a little personal insight, I always feel comfortable when someone tells me something is a bad idea it means it is stirring emotions and that is what you want. 

DON'T Give up. There never has been a statue built for a critic. 

JC


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

JCnSyn said:


> Stick with it, don't give up on it. Two days isn't a good judge for any results. Keep going, use different angles. And here is a little personal insight, I always feel comfortable when someone tells me something is a bad idea it means it is stirring emotions and that is what you want.
> 
> DON'T Give up. There never has been a statue built for a critic.
> 
> JC


I agree Rome was not built in a day. Is that the only shirt you offer or do you offer others as well? Other ways of marketing might certainly be effective for you. Can I ask what your doing now to get your shirt visible to the consumer?


----------



## iNiches (Apr 22, 2008)

What this shows is

1. You've got to promote your t-shirt just like any other product you sell on the Internet to get the sale.

2. Even if you have a million visitors per month to your website, they must be targeted that is, they must be interested in what you sell in order to get the sale.

3. Most of the time you’ll need to use more than one ad media to get the result you want in sales, that is you may have to use more than just search engines to get to your possible targets to make as much as you want.

You can help your sales in a lot of ways by choosing the targets you want to sell to, and knowing what those targets are looking for online, and doing adequate research of the niche, if you don't know online marketing and you need help, get a marketing ecourse that'll help you sell in your niche, track your sales, there is a lot to selling online than just creating t-shirts and promoting it, if you don't get the result you want, you'll need to know what to do next etc your t-shirt business must be set up to make money and make you maximum profit, you've got to have the know-how to do that.


----------



## la32brn (Jul 14, 2006)

^^^Good points. It's going to take some time and work but be patient. One day sales may seem slow and the next week it could be booming. Keep at it!


----------

